# Truma Ultrastore switches off



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

My Truma Ultrastore has developed a fault. After some time in use it switches off, but there does not seem to be a set pattern. There is no air lock and plenty of gas.
I at first thought that it was the angle of the wind last weekend, but it has been the same since we got home and there is no wind now.

Details of boiler:
Ultrastore BS10
Gas only
Has window shutdown switch fitted
Simple two setting rocker switch fitted

Can anyone help?

Gerry


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Bump


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Does the LED on the Sargant panel turn red? If so is the external vent blocked? Pesky bluetit nests!


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

clodhopper2006 said:


> Does the LED on the Sargant panel turn red? If so is the external vent blocked? Pesky bluetit nests!


Don't have a Sargeant panel, thank god, but the LED on the switch turns red. Had it running for at least 4 hours last night but it failed overnight.
Gerry


----------



## dipsticks (Aug 2, 2007)

As I understand it the Truma needs a constant 12v supply in order for the unit to keep running, ie, to keep the flame failure device open.

Our van has a micro switch on the kitchen window which breaks the 12v supply if we open the window (as the flue is below the window). If this happens or if there is a momentary failure of the 12v supply, or even a voltage drop the device will shut down and will require re-igniting when the 12v is re-instated.

You may not have such a switch but the constant voltage is imperative.

Hope this may help you.

Peter D


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

If voltage falls below 10.9 volts the Ultrastore will switch off.

Mark


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

dipsticks said:


> As I understand it the Truma needs a constant 12v supply in order for the unit to keep running, ie, to keep the flame failure device open.
> 
> Our van has a micro switch on the kitchen window which breaks the 12v supply if we open the window (as the flue is below the window). If this happens or if there is a momentary failure of the 12v supply, or even a voltage drop the device will shut down and will require re-igniting when the 12v is re-instated.
> 
> ...


Peter,

We do have a window switch, but we did not open the window. I have checked the switch anyway.

Thanks,

Gerry


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

CLS said:


> If voltage falls below 10.9 volts the Ultrastore will switch off.
> 
> Mark


Mark,

Battery voltage is well up.

Gerry


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Gerry,

I'm certainly no expert but even though you have plenty of gas it might be worth checking your regulator.

On my previous truma6002 I had a similar problem. One symptom of this, light a burner on the hob, then try and light your boiler - if the flame on the hob lowers during the process it could be the regulator.
New regulator fitted and the problem was solved.

Pete


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Pete,
The regulator idea sounds a good one. I will try that this evening when I get home. I had it running for 4 hours last night and then it shut down overnight.
I have it booked in, but like everything to do with motorhomes and caravans there is a four week waiting time to even get it in. I would like to understand it myself before it goes in otherwise I can see some rip-off pricing just for diagnostics. Already had one dealer quote over £220 + fitting for a main board that is available on the internet for £125.
Gerry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Gerry

Have you got a rubber hose connection from your gas bottle to the regulator?

It could be the infamous oily liquid if you have. :roll: 

I expect you know how to check for the problem, and how to cure it, but ask if you don't.

Dave


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Gerry
> 
> Have you got a rubber hose connection from your gas bottle to the regulator?
> 
> ...


Dave,
My ignorance is showing, don't know how to check for it or cure it. Would be grateful for any tips.
Gerry


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Only sure way is to change the hose for a new one then if problem persists fit a new regulator.

Trevor


----------



## dipsticks (Aug 2, 2007)

Before I would change anything I would turn off the gas valve on the cylinder, remove the pigtail hose from the regulator then give the pipe a quick blow out by turning the valve open and closed quickly then inspect the gauze on the regulator connection for any debris or sticky stuff. If possible remove any obstruction.

Then connect up and try it again before buying anything new.

Make sure there are no sources of ignition when doing this and only do it if you are confident to do so.

Hope this may help

Peter


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for their suggestions. I have I believe discounted blockage or even partial blockage of the gas system. Reason for this that I can turn on all the burners on the hob, and the oven, then the heater and then the boiler and still the flames are just as strong as when the van was new.
I have had the boiler running for several hours sometimes and then it shuts down, red LED comes on. Seems more reliable when on lower heat setting. Also seems to shut down when there is a demand for more heat to maintain the temperature.
Gerry


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Gerry

Sorry for the late response.

Dipsticks has told you how to check for the oily fluid. If you disconnect the hose and wipe the end with your finger you will feel it if it's there.

If you have a rubber hose it would be a good idea to change it anyway for >> one of these << Gaslow stainless steel ones. Even if you haven't got the oily gunge problem this time, it could happen at any time with a rubber hose. The stainless one will remove that possibility, and save wrecking your regulator if it's still OK.

Have a browse on the Gaslow site (linked above) as they give quite a bit of information.

Dave


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

My Friends Carioca was doing exactly the same thing

They took it to Truma service agents twice who changed various components

but it was still playing up intermitantly - i.e switching itself off!

then by accident we found that it never went out if the doors or windows were CLOSED.

If we opened the habitation door - it would switch off, leave door closed it was ok

his van looks same as yours with the ultrastore behind drivers seat 

we could only put it down to an air pressure inbalance that somehow was affected by wind direction ??

We also found that if we opened the big side window above the boiler and held the window "boiler" cut off switch in - then opened the hab. door it would continue to work ok - again suggesting that any air flow though the door went out of the window rather than through the boiler & causing it to switch off!


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

just remembered that we also noticed when the oven was lit -

by opening the door the oven flame reduced in size this often coincided with the ultrastore switching itself off!

by closing the door the flame reverted to its original height.

Also is the ultrastore still under warranty ?
Truma have a network of service agents around the UK :-

Truma (UK) Ltd. 
2000 Park Lane, 
Dove Valley Park Foston 
South Derbyshire DE65 5BG

Tel. 0044 (0)1283 586020 
Fax 0044 (0)1283 586029 
E-Mail: [email protected]

Link: www.trumauk.com


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

trek said:


> My Friends Carioca was doing exactly the same thing
> 
> They took it to Truma service agents twice who changed various components
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, that theory has been discounted. I was standing outside it last night, just about to unlock and open the door when I heard it shut down.

It is also out of warranty, albeit not long, but the earliest I can get it into a Truma agent is 8 weeks.

Brownhills is the dealer and despite their promises they will not accept warranty on vehicles sold before the MBO.

Gerry


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

GerryD said:


> Thanks to everyone for their suggestions. I have I believe discounted blockage or even partial blockage of the gas system. Reason for this that I can turn on all the burners on the hob, and the oven, then the heater and then the boiler and still the flames are just as strong as when the van was new.
> I have had the boiler running for several hours sometimes and then it shuts down, red LED comes on. Seems more reliable when on lower heat setting. Also seems to shut down when there is a demand for more heat to maintain the temperature.
> Gerry


Hi Gerry

Mines a different model, a 2006 ultrastore rapid, i checked the fault finding section for gas operation, it states the following which may help;

symptom
heater operates for a prolonged time and then the red lamp lights up.

cause
over temperature thermostat operated

remidy
check water content, refill if required (close drain valve). to unlock, switch off appliance, wait 5 minutes and switch on again.

also states

symptom
when switching on, the heater does not operate and the red lamp lights up after approx 30 seconds

cause
cowl cover fitted, air in gas supply, no gas supply, incorrect gas pressure.

i don't think the second one applies.
The first one seems to fit with your symptoms, including being more reliable on a lower heat etc.

HTH
Lee


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for your suggestions, help and advice. Unfortunately it seems that this will not be cured without some expert help. As this is a room-sealed gas appliance, I shall leave it to a professional.
Will try anything except gas.
Gerry


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

GerryD said:


> Thanks to everyone for your suggestions, help and advice. Unfortunately it seems that this will not be cured without some expert help. As this is a room-sealed gas appliance, I shall leave it to a professional.
> Will try anything except gas.
> Gerry


I concur, anything with gas is a real bummer!


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

An update; got the motorhome back yesterday after waiting for two weeks for a part. Turns out it was the thermocouple to the thermostat had failed. £10 for parts, £35 for labour.
Very happy.
Gerry


----------



## oilslick (Oct 3, 2007)

*I was going to say...*

Ours turns off now and then, but if you turn the thermostat down a bit it never does it.

I had assumed the "over temperture" thermocouple must be operating below the setting themocouple when it is on max.

Anyway good to hear you have it fixed


----------

